# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Рассинхронизация контроллеров домена Windows 2008 r2

## ipkatsman

Доброго времени суток.

У меня один лес, один домен, два контроллера на Windows Server 2008 r2: DC1 и TS1
Роли DC1: AD DS, DHCP, DNS, File services.
Роли TS1: AD DS, DNS, Terminal Services, Printing and documents, File services
Была настроена синхронизация учетных записей между контроллерами и проходила она без ошибок.

Было необходимо перенести контроллеры на другие виртуальные машины и я имел неосторожность сделать перенос последовательно друг за другом.
При этом время между переносом виртуалок было примерно сутки. После переноса TS1 перестал получать обновления службы каталогов с DC1.
Насколько я понимаю произошла рассинхронизация в kerberos. 

При выполнении команды *repadmin /syncall* на DC1 сервер пытается стучаться *на старый GUID сервера TS1*, т.е. на b3b34f71-0441-4f19-9c38-4b20c2769245
Новый GUID TS1 - 8C036AAA-1227-4745-90F7-3C0B200D3D86

В оснастке AD Sites and Services (скриншоты во вложении) обнаружил, что DC1 ломится по старому ГУИДу.
Руками подправить его невозможно, в реестре записей соответствующих старому ГУИДу нет. Очевидно, должна быть какая-то процедура по которой нужно дать понять DC1 как искать знакомый ему TS1, но по новому ГУИДу.

С DC1 выполнил команду
*
repadmin /replicate TS1 DC1 DC=vilomix-orenburg,DC=ru /full*

т.е. руками принудительно среплицировал все с DC1 на TS1

*руками это процедура выполнилась без ошибок!* Новые учетки, созданные на DC1 перетекли на TS1.
Но в ручном режиме эта команда выполняется по хостнэйму, а служба автоматически все еще реплицирует по GUID.

*Жду вашей помощи.
Вопрос в том, как показать DC1, что у TS1 новый GUID?*

----------

